# IxFP in need of help: Am I a Sensing or Intuitive Type?



## speakslowlyplease (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi!
I'm quite new to the world of Personality typing and I've only just mad an account here. I've always been typed as either ISFP or INFP, and I always find that I relate to both in different ways. I tend to vary between the two depending on the situation and I was wondering if I'm simply an IxFP? Is that possible? I have many friends who are really NF, and sometimes I feel that I just don't 'get' them, especially their search for underlying meanings and things. But that could just be a difference in opinion. I've answered one of the questionnaires and would like to get some help from that if possible:

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Female, 15. I used to suffer with mild social anxiety, but after finding some good friends that I felt I could be myself with, I've began to enjoy social situations, and I find that going out with other people keeps me up to date with life as it is, better than reading the news does anyway! 


2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?
INFP, ISFP. Sometimes ENFP or ESFP, but I know that I'm definitely not an extrovert!


3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here (or write the link like example: www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/jacoboson/8697480741/in/explore-2013-05-01), and write your impression of each of them.
Due to the fact that I have less than 15 posts, I can't post the image, but it was one of two curling, white flower petals (white lycoris radiata), up close. 

I like both the simplicity and the detail of the picture; it might not be the most interesting, deep or personal, but looking at the different shades of whites, yellows and creams and how the two petals are placed is quite beautiful. 


4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?

I don't know, really. I would probably carry on doing what I'm doing, because although I procrastinate a lot, once I'm doing something, I like to concentrate on that one thing. If they were a close friend I could be totally honest with, I'd say politely that their ideas really won't work, but I'd thank them for the contribution, because they were trying to help. Inside, I'd probably be a bit more frustrated than I let on, but I tend to rein in my temper unless I'm furious. I don't work too well with distractions. 


5a. What are some of your most important values? 
That everyone has something important to say, regardless of whether I agree with it or not. I might not like it, but we're all different. I have a very 'live and let live' attitude.

The happiness of myself and others is a top priority, above efficiency, logic or even safety, sometimes. 

Nobody should ever feel obligated to do, say or feel in any particular way. 

The future will come in its own time, so we should make the most of the present, because everything changes and if you spend to long imagining the future, you might forget to live. 

Judging people on first appearances can affect how you might see them forever, so have an open mind with everyone.


Not everything has an underlying meaning, some things can be done just for the sake of doing them. 


5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?
I don't think these ones will change, because they're not really rules for doing things, more like principles or ideals. Maybe a couple of other 'rules' I have to living my life will change, like how I can't go to bed at 3am and wake up at 7 feeling remotely human. But the things I mentioned earlier can be adapted. I don't know, I might be a completely different person later on, but I don't think that I should plan that, I'll just see what happens as it comes. 


6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?
I would ask them why they thought that, and if they couldn't answer, I would probably just brush it off as nothing. Sometimes, taking things at face value is the safest option. But if they told me why, I would accept it, and depending on what it was, maybe answer back. When I'm angry I often speak before I think, then regret it. I honestly can't tell whether or not I'd be angry or understanding. It really depends on what that person has said. 


7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?
Going on long walks alone, going to the gym, cuddling my pet cat, reading, drawing, playing the piano, listening to music, bike rides and swimming, talking to friends, watching movies and baking. 


7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?
Generally, chores and mundane tasks like hoovering the floor or homework drain me because I dislike doing them so much. But sometimes, things that I like doing like shopping, parties, trying to talk/socialize with lots of people at once or going to see concerts drain me, not in the way that I don't like them, because I love them while I'm actually doing them. But afterwards I always feel a bit tired and like I 'crave' alone time a bit desperately. 


8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)
Introverted. But that doesn't mean I'm anti-social, or even shy. I love people, I actually think that people are the most interesting thing on the Earth. But I always feel a bit drained after being with people for a long time. I really enjoy my own company, and prefer independent sports to team sports in most cases, but when it comes to projects and things, I find that I'm very good at cooperating and bringing out the best work in people. 


9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?
I think that I'm very caring, friendly and un-intimidating, but sometimes this means that people think that they can take advantage of me, which I usually manage to stop or refuse, but I struggle a bit. 

I'm considerate of other people and my friends have said that I'm very altruistic. But I can get hurt easily, I don't like to show it, but sometimes everything just piles up and I 'explode' (for lack of a better word). I'm curious but always seem to realise the line between being curious and just plain nosy. I feel a need for my own privacy, so I'm good at respecting others. 

I'm quite sensible, but I can make reckless decisions which I later regret. I have goals. which I try to meet, but I try not to set unrealistic expectations for myself. One of my worst habits is that I'm more likely to complain about silly, menial things, but I hardly ever tell anyone my biggest problems. I've also been told that I have a very low opinion of myself and put others on a 'pedestal'. 

I think that I have a certain way with words, and have always been quite academic, especially in English, Science and Art, but sometimes I have difficulty dealing with complex theories and need to 'shorten them down' for myself or catergorize them into small groups of facts in my mind. And sometimes I feel like I have to have experienced something, instead of just thinking about it, but that only really applies to things that I'm doing, I don't have a problem writing stories about unrealistic things. 

My imagination is something that I've always been proud of, I love books of all sorts and enjoy creative writing. But I know that my imagination is separate from real life, so I don't think that stories actually impact how I think or feel, although I do have a tendency to become 'obessed' or 'fangirly' over fiction. I don't do that with real life people though, that's creepy. Procrastination and lack of organisation is also something I am always prone to. I have to force myself to be organised. 

10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
I'll try not to show my stress externally, I don't like other people feeling responsible for my problems. But I often tend to do repetitive things when stressed, like tapping or fiddling with something. I also tend to snap at people, which I regret later, or just seem really nervous or on edge. Sometimes when I need to concentrate the most, I can barely think straight. 

11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?
My weight, I was slightly overweight as a kid, and although now I've slimmed down a bit, I haven't got the nicest legs and I'm always conscious of how to dress myself so I can hide my worst bits.

Racism. This had never really been an issue for me, personally, until a boy in my year started making jokes centred around cruel Irish stereotypes about my family. I dislike injustice of any sort; homophobia, sexism, racism.etc, but that has been one of my worst personal experiences and I'm quite sensitive about it. 

People criticizing my lack or logic or planning. It's not something I have by default, I'll try my best, but I can't stand people moaning about it. 

12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?
Anything, really. I tend to try and stay focused on what I'm doing if I'm busy, but when I'm alone and unmotivated I think about anything and everything from 'what weird combinations of food would taste good?' to 'what would look pretty with my black skater skirt?', I quite often think about doing homework, and then finding excuses not to do it. 


13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?
I think that it can be very useful and motivating, but too much can be hurtful, especially unnecessary criticism without a reason. I struggle to criticize others, but I feel good sharing praise. I like to make others feel recognised for their achievements. 


14. Anything beyond what has been discussed that you would like to add?
Despite my dislike of future planning, I do have a vague idea that I'd like to work in creative media when I'm older, maybe as a radio producer or something.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

You sound a lot more ISFP than INFP. I noticed a lot of Se and no explicit Ne.
The IFP part is a sure thing.

Oh, and welcome to PerC


----------



## MazeKhaleesi (Sep 23, 2013)

For some reason, I read this in the voice of my INFP friend, but it occasionally switched to one of my ISFP friends. XD

For me, you seem more like an INFP. I don't know why, I just feel it.

You say you "snap" at people and snapping is more of an Ne/Si thing. Of course, Se are more aggressive, but they usually take time to build up to their aggression. Se/Ni have to be angry before they snap, whereas Ne/Si types can be happy and then all of a sudden snap. Ne/Si are more mood-swingy.

Personally, I see ISFPs as "moody artists" and INFPs as "eccentric artists." I don't know. Hahaha. I know 4 ISFPs (1 of them is my sister and the other three are close friends of mine) and I have one INFP friend, so that's how much I have to work off of...

INFPs sometimes remind me as INTPs (like crazy scientists, like Einstein and stuff) and ISFP sometimes remind me of ISTPs (I imagine all ISTPs owning a skateboard for some reason. Hahaha). So... if you know the difference between those two types, it might help you with your typing.

After a lot of contemplating, you should ask a family member or a friend you have known for a really long time to read the descriptions of INFP and ISFP and have him/her tell you which one sounds more like you. That's how I found out I'm an ISFJ, not an INFJ. Hahahaha.

I hope I helped. 

P.S. I'm new to the forums too. Yay! Newbie buddies! (Do people use the word newbie anymore? Hahahaha. Oh well).


----------



## speakslowlyplease (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help, both of you! I had a talk with an ENTJ friend who has more MBTI-related knowledge than me and she said that I was most likely an ISFP, and I think I agree. I'm more into aesthetics and 'doing things' than my NFP friends and often get bored when they want to spend ALL their time in cafes or parks, talking about love, life and the future, I'd rather be going places and seeing the world. I don't think that makes me shallow, it's just that with with some things I'd rather experience them than think about them. Although I don't think that I fit the description of ISFPs being well-coordinated; I'm always tripping over my own feet! 
Also, both my parents are strong intuitive types (INTJ and ENFP), and their constant focus on future possibilities and 'thinking out of the box' may have influenced me a bit. I realised the other day that I probably wouldn't be an atheist if it weren't for my VERY atheist parents constantly telling me to think about and question the actual concept of both atheism and religion, as my grandma was a strict Catholic and my school was the same. But I think I've got a much more relaxed, accepting approach. Is that sort of influence possible? But I'll never understand my mum's obsession with wanting to pick out universities and jobs for me, when I've still got a few more years of school ahead of me!

Although my ENTJ friend (who is very interesting, but can also be extremely blunt and rude), said a while ago when she was introducing me to MBTI that ISFPs and ESFPs were 'I/ENFPs without any real meaning,' and that they were 'like dogs with paintbrushes', although she was very nice about it when I talked to her yesterday. Is that really how we come across to people? I thought I was a little more complex than that, a dog walking on its hind legs perhaps? 

P.S. I still use the word 'newbie'! Haha don't worry


----------



## MazeKhaleesi (Sep 23, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad you found your type. 

And I don't see ESFPs and ISFPs as dogs with paintbrushes at all. I can't even imagine an ESFP with a paint brush, because all the ESFPs I know don't do art. They do sports or read up on celebrity gossip, and I think ESFPs are most associated with theater. But anyway... ISFPs are considered the most visual artsy type, like painting and drawing and stuff, but they aren't "dogs with paint brushes" and "have no meaning." ISFPs are actually the most intuitive sensing types. I think it's because of their dominant Fi function and their tertiary Ni function. Fis like to contemplate the world a lot, so they will come off as intuitive sometimes. And a dog walking on its hind legs is a perfect discription for ISFPs. Hahahaha. XD

And I think you have more of a relaxed approach to religion because ISFPs are very chill most of the time. They like to go with the flow and stuff. Hahaha.

And I think your mom wants to pick out your university years ahead because of her tertiary Te (getting stuff done in an efficient manner) and maybe some of her inferior Si (need for security). My mom is an ESTJ, so she's like that a lot, too. I understand. Hahaha.

P.S. Yay! Newbies-Who-Use-the-Word-Newbie Buddies!


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

speakslowlyplease said:


> Thanks for the help, both of you! I had a talk with an ENTJ friend who has more MBTI-related knowledge than me and she said that I was most likely an ISFP, and I think I agree. I'm more into aesthetics and 'doing things' than my NFP friends and often get bored when they want to spend ALL their time in cafes or parks, talking about love, life and the future, I'd rather be going places and seeing the world. I don't think that makes me shallow, it's just that with with some things I'd rather experience them than think about them. Although I don't think that I fit the description of ISFPs being well-coordinated; I'm always tripping over my own feet!
> Also, both my parents are strong intuitive types (INTJ and ENFP), and their constant focus on future possibilities and 'thinking out of the box' may have influenced me a bit. I realised the other day that I probably wouldn't be an atheist if it weren't for my VERY atheist parents constantly telling me to think about and question the actual concept of both atheism and religion, as my grandma was a strict Catholic and my school was the same. But I think I've got a much more relaxed, accepting approach. Is that sort of influence possible? But I'll never understand my mum's obsession with wanting to pick out universities and jobs for me, when I've still got a few more years of school ahead of me!
> 
> Although my ENTJ friend (who is very interesting, but can also be extremely blunt and rude), said a while ago when she was introducing me to MBTI that ISFPs and ESFPs were 'I/ENFPs without any real meaning,' and that they were 'like dogs with paintbrushes', although she was very nice about it when I talked to her yesterday. Is that really how we come across to people? I thought I was a little more complex than that, a dog walking on its hind legs perhaps?
> ...


Yess, I win  (jk)
You don't have to agree on everything on your type description, but you may be more ISFP than you would think, otherwise I wouldn't be able to type you like that just from a questionnaire.
I've been thinking a lot lately on the influence parents can have. I'm quite the opposite of you, I'm an N type with parents who are both Si dom, and I'm religious probably only because of them (you don't see too many religious INTJs out there). I'm very intuitive but growing with two S parents sure helped me moderate it.
There is no better or worse type, and people who even try to hint that are idiots. Each type has its strong side. MBTI needs to be used as a tool for personal growth, and N types who look down on S types clearly don't get that. People who think like that don't understand that there is something they are missing. That's very arrogant.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

I also picked up "ISFP vibes" from you. You seem to be focused more on what's going on around you than most INFPs I've encountered.


----------



## speakslowlyplease (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you all so much! I do have to learn a LOT more in terms of all the cognitive functions and trying not to stick to silly stereotypes, but I'm happy that I've found my type :') You've all been very helpful in getting me to understand this all properly. I think it's very interesting to see how people can influence others, and I shall be venturing further into the world of MBTI so that I can have some proper, solid knowledge.


----------



## MazeKhaleesi (Sep 23, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad we could help.


----------



## stilldaydreaming (Sep 10, 2012)

After reading your description (which i could related with you like probably 80%), i think you are ISFP, like me . Sometimes i also had those INFP traits, which made me confuse whether i'm ISFP or INFP. But after reading several articles, i think now i'm pretty convinced that i'm naturally an ISFP. There are things that i do know i'm naturally at and it's so ISFPish. Like how imo theories that i like to think most of the time are those which related to our real life. So even tho i'm a daydreamer, i know that it's completely imagination. :kitteh: Oh, and when describing your days in writing, I tend to be detail oriented. And INFP i think could relate it with broader things. Waah do i make sense here? Sorry i'm not really good at English so i have a hard time to explain it:blushed:


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Mbaruh said:


> You sound a lot more ISFP than INFP. I noticed a lot of Se and no explicit Ne.
> The IFP part is a sure thing.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to PerC


i totally agree.


----------

